# How to take off center console lid on '05 Altima



## meanwire (Mar 15, 2011)

My '05 Altima center console lid is off the alignment pin. It's on the passenger side, does anybody know how to take the lid off? Really don't want to take the whole console out. Do you guys think it's broken or just off track, it opens and close fine just hangs up when you try to open it. Also is it suppose to spring open when you open it, mine doesn't. Thanks in advance!


----------

